# Tell me about EOY and EEY timeshares



## Redrosesix (Apr 1, 2009)

First, when they state the maintenance fees for an EOY TS in a listing, would you pay that amount every year or just in the year you can use the TS?

Second, what else can you tell me about EOY TS's?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 1, 2009)

*Alternate-Year Timeshares.*

They come in 2 flavors. 

EOY = Every Odd Year (2009, 2011, 2013, etc.) 

EEY = Every Even Year (2010, 2012, 2014, etc.) 

Ours is EEY -- not that there's anything wrong with that. 

Fee billing is done different ways by different timeshares. 

We're billed every year for approximately 1/2 the amount the every-year owners pay -- 1st annual installment (for our non-use odd years) is an estimate, & the next annual installment is the actual use-year amount minus the estimated payment we already sent in for our non-use year.  The actual use-year amount for our even years isn't known when we're billed for the odd years.  That's why our off-year payment is an estimated amount. 

Other timeshares may only bill EEY & EOY owners every other year.  Some timeshares bill everybody quarterly.  

Some timeshares even have "triangle" ownership -- i.e., the owner's use-year comes up every 3 years.  Who knows how they bill the fees for that ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2009)

I think an EOY timeshare is a great option if you don't want to go the same place every year.  You could buy an EOY on the beach and an EOY in the mountains and switch off each year which would give you the advantages of ownership and a little variety.   I have an EOY week that is a strong trader and I like it because I can deposit it and have 2 years to exchange it, not just the use year.  An EOY TS is also a good way to try out timesharing, for less cost.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 1, 2009)

*E. E. Y. Is Also O. K.*




DeniseM said:


> I think an EOY timeshare is a great option if you don't want to go the same place every year.  You could buy an EOY on the beach and an EOY in the mountains and switch off each year which would give you the advantages of ownership and a little variety.   I have an EOY week that is a strong trader and I like it because I can deposit it and have 2 years to exchange it, not just the use year.  An EOY TS is also a good way to try out timesharing, for less cost.


EEY is pretty good also -- not that there's anything wrong with EOY. 

By me, an EOY plus an EEY is more advantageous than 2 EOYs or 2 EEYs. 

Also, by me it makes more sense to own 1 EOY + 1 EEY at different timeshares.  

An EOY + an EEY at the same timeshare, or even at different timeshares in the same general area, won't provide much advantage, if any, over a straight every-year timeshare. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2009)

Alan - EOY is also commonly used to mean every other year, and that's what I meant.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 2, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> First, when they state the maintenance fees for an EOY TS in a listing, would you pay that amount every year or just in the year you can use the TS?


Maintenance Fee billing rules can vary so you should always confirm with the seller. 

Another way to use the every other year option, is when you want to visit a destination for a longer period but every other year. So you can get two odd weeks or two even weeks for back to back reservations at your desired resort.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 2, 2009)

*That's What I Figured.*




DeniseM said:


> EOY is also commonly used to mean every other year, and that's what I meant.


I'm sure that's right, but that's unfortunate to a degree because it blurs a useful distinction between EOY & EEY. 

When "EOY" is used to mean both Every Odd Year _and_ Every Other Year (i.e., sometimes 1 & sometimes the other), it can lead to a silly situation of having to explain, for example, "I have 1 EOY timeshare that's EEY, but my other EOY timeshare is EOY." 

It is simpler & less confusing to use the phrase "alternate-year" when speaking of every-other-year timeshares generally (i.e., of both flavors or either flavor), so that "EOY" can stand consistently for Every Odd Year instead of having to do double duty in a semi-ambiguous way. 

We can't change how other people use all the various semi-confusing timeshare terms & acronyms, ambiguous or non-ambiguous _mox nix_, but by our own usage we can try to exert a positive influence that over time might spread to other people.

Or not.  Who knows ?

Don't even get me started on _Lock-Off_ & _Lock-Out_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 2, 2009)

There are 2 drawbacks to owning an every other year, that I can see.  The first is that you have 2 closing costs if you were to buy an odd year and an even year.  The other is that it may be slightly harder to sell and eoy than an every year just because it's a little easier to understand.

That said, I do own an eoy (odd) and so far it's working for  me.


----------



## D2-S3 (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anyone know whether you can deed alternate years of an every year unit to a friend or family member, thereby making an even year and odd year TS out of a single every year TS?


----------



## middleoforchid (Apr 3, 2009)

Ah......,everytime I tell my "non-timeshare"friends I own 4 EOY weeks,I have to go into a long explanation of what it means. Now I just have to say EOY and EEY cause it needs no explanation,just plain English.Thank you Redrosesix and Alan ;-)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 3, 2009)

*The Way A Timeshare Was Deeded Originally Is Usually How It Will Always Be Deeded.*




D2-S3 said:


> Does anyone know whether you can deed alternate years of an every year unit to a friend or family member, thereby making an even year and odd year TS out of a single every year TS?


The way I've been given to understand it, timeshare deeds are typically written so that the properties cannot be further subdivided or recombined differently from the ownership that was defined in the original timeshare deed. 

That is, an every-year timeshare cannot be further subdivided into matching EOY &  EEY timeshares, nor can the separate corresponding EOY & EEY deeds to the same unit be recombined so as to make an every-year timeshare. 

Likewise, a lock-off timeshare cannot be further subdivided into separately deeded "A" unit & "B" unit timeshares, nor can separately deeded adjoining "A" & "B" units be recombined so as to make a larger lock-off timeshare unit. 

Not saying that's how it always is at all timeshares everywhere, but that's typically how it is. 

At Phase One of my Orlando FL timeshare, all the deeds are 3BR lock-off units, most every-year but some EOY & EEY.  

At Phase Two right across the street there is more variety of ownership -- 3BR lock-offs & 2BR "A" units & 1BR "B" units, plus all sorts of oddball UDIs that may or may not work out to a full week in a unit, with some of each of those deeded as every-year & as EOY & as EEY.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 4, 2009)

I truly wish that when people posted ads for these types of timeshares that they would specify whether the MF's stated in the ad had to be paid every other year or every year -- was just browsing the Bargain Basement ads (for fun) and I had to assume that the stated MF's would have to be paid every year since they didn't specify otherwise.

Hoping some people take this hint.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 4, 2009)

*Sometimes Alternate-Year Timeshare Fees Are Disproportionately High.*




Redrosesix said:


> I truly wish that when people posted ads for these types of timeshares that they would specify whether the MF's stated in the ad had to be paid every other year or every year -- was just browsing the Bargain Basement ads (for fun) and I had to assume that the stated MF's would have to be paid every year since they didn't specify otherwise.


I won the eBay bidding 1 time for an alternate-year 1BR unit at an outstanding timeshare resort where I already own a nice every-year 3BR unit. 

When the dust settled, the seller apologized for mistakenly indicating in the item description that the unit I "won" was alternate-year rather than every-year.  He offered to let me off the hook for the auction, or to go through with it at my winning bid amount, my choice. 

I asked for 24 hours to research the matter.  The seller said OK. 

During those 24 hours, I discovered that the annual fees were way out of line for the smaller units. 

I expected the alternate-year 1BR fee would be roughly 1/6 of the every-year 3BR fee.  (Seems reasonable, in that the alternate-year 3BR fee is exactly 1/2 of the every-year 3BR fee, & a 1BR unit is just slightly larger than 1/3 of a 3BR unit at that resort.) 

It turned out that the every-year 1BR fee was closer to 1/2 of the every-year 3BR fee -- for no good reason that I can understand. 

So I told the eBay seller _No Thanks,_ & that was that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## m61376 (Apr 4, 2009)

D2-S3 said:


> Does anyone know whether you can deed alternate years of an every year unit to a friend or family member, thereby making an even year and odd year TS out of a single every year TS?



I don't know if it applies to all properties, but you generally can't split a deed, so you can't make an every year into an EEY and an EOY.

Alan- From what I've seen, the MF's at many properties of the 1BR's aren't that much less than 2BR's. That's why I think 2BR lock-offs are much better buys for people who want the smaller units, because they can get 2 weeks for only a slightly higher annual cost.


----------

